# Real Madrid campione d'Europa. Ancelotti nella storia.



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Maggio 2022)

Carletto ce l'ha fatta di nuovo <3


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

Grande Carletto


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Una mezza rapina. 

Ma meglio così, restiamo secondi da soli con 7.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Il Real che con questa vittoria smerda ancora Ceferin e i suoi amichetti del PSG che ancora una volta guardano loro alzare la coppa


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Grande, Re Carlo XIV.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Una mezza rapina.
> 
> Ma meglio così, restiamo secondi da soli con 7.


Siamo solo a metà strada, dai


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ancelotti macina record. Grande Carletto

Pep? Battuto
Klopp? Battuto

Quarta CL


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2022)

Il lato positivo è che rimaniamo noi da soli a 7, il lato negativo è che questi ci doppiano


----------



## King of the North (28 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Una mezza rapina.
> 
> Ma meglio così, restiamo secondi da soli con 7.


Vittoria assolutamente meritata. Il secondo tempo Real nettamente superiore.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

L'avevo scritto anche nel topic della partita, ma lo ribadisco qui: a memoria penso sia il peggior Real vincitore di una CL.
Però comunque contentissimo per Carletto e anche di rimanere secondi per numero di Champions


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

Ci hanno doppiato praticamente


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

La cosa assurda è che il Real quest’anno iniziava la ricostruzione.

Han ceduto i due centrali, tra i quali el gran capitan. E invece ha fatto il double. Pazzesco.


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

neanche esultano più alcuni...come i gobbi con lo scudetto...


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


Non resterà nella storia delle finali di champions ma sono comunque felice per carletto


----------



## neversayconte (28 Maggio 2022)

non tifavo real. oltre a doppiarci, c'è il rischio di trovare il liverpool ancora nel girone 2022-23 di ch league


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che il Real quest’anno iniziava la ricostruzione.
> 
> Han ceduto i due centrali, tra i quali el gran capitan. E invece ha fatto il double. Pazzesco.


Infatti ricordo ad inizio stagione che c'era qualche utente che diceva che il Real non avrebbe visto una CL per parecchi anni. Misà che non c'ha visto lungo


----------



## diavolo (28 Maggio 2022)

Grande Carletto, polverizza qualsiasi record.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Il legame Ancelotti Champions è qualcosa di assurdo. E' il più grande allenatore della storia della competizione, senza dubbi.

Peccato per la maledetta macchina Instanbul.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Il real ha vinto l'ennesima champion cazzeggiando in pratica. Non si sono manco impegnati, giochicchiavano proprio. Klopp grande allenatore, ma alla fine raccoglie veramente poco e niente di quel che ha seminato. Quante finali ha perso?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma sbaglio o il livello di gioia del Real quando vince una CL è ormai pari a quello della Juve al nono scudetto di fila? 

Comunque contento per Ancelotti, veniva dato per bollito, come diavolo fa un allenatore a bollire? Mica corre!

Pazzesche tutte queste CL del Real, c'è stato un tempo, che manco fosse 30 anni fa, dove il nostro sogno REALISTICO era di prenderli.

Bei tempi..


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Carlo è il primo a vincere tutti i 5 maggiori campionati e il primo a vincere 4 champions.

Solo una piazza perdente come Napoli poteva cacciarlo


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che il Real quest’anno iniziava la ricostruzione.
> 
> Han ceduto i due centrali, tra i quali el gran capitan. E invece ha fatto il double. Pazzesco.


Be assurda… hanno ancora senatori top al mondo (sebbene in calo) e hanno azzeccato i giovani investimenti fatti negli ultimi anni come Vinicius valverde Rodrygo camavinga …


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Il Real ha uno spirito che le altre in CL non hanno.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Che finale strana. Non so se ha vinto la più forte.
Bravo Carletto a tenere in vita una squadra sempre sull'orlo del disfacimento.
Credo che al pari di Pioli, nelle ultime partite abbia dosato molto le poche energie.

Real simile agli ingiocabili perché tutto sommato subiscono ma non sembrano mai in affanno. Un pregio.


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2022)

già mi immagino Florentino che dice: voi non mi fate fare la superlega? e io vinco un'altra champions.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Be assurda… hanno ancora senatori top al mondo (sebbene in calo) e hanno azzeccato i giovani investimenti fatti negli ultimi anni come Vinicius valverde Rodrygo camavinga …



Ok, però sono appunto giovani che, in teoria, il meglio dovevano ancora darlo e invece hanno schiantato tutte le favorite. Tutte quante. Questo fatto dovrebbe essere sufficiente a non sminuire questa vittoria.


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque meritato. 

Hanno battuto il PSG di Neymar, Messi e Mbappè 
Il Chelsea campione uscente
Il Manchester City di Pep
Il Liverpool di Klopp


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ultime 10 Champions, 5 vinte dal Real Madrid. 

Bella questa competizione, avvincente e sempre con grandi sorprese


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> già mi immagino Florentino che dice: voi non mi fate fare la superlega? e io vinco un'altra champions.



La vittoria della Champions da parte del Real è come il Suzie Q di Rocco Marcheghiano in faccia a Ceferin.


----------



## ilPresidente (28 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Che finale strana. Non so se ha vinto la più forte.
> Bravo Carletto a tenere in vita una squadra sempre sull'orlo del disfacimento.
> Credo che al pari di Pioli, nelle ultime partite abbia dosato molto le poche energie.
> 
> Real simile agli ingiocabili perché tutto sommato subiscono ma non sembrano mai in affanno. Un pregio.



esatto. Energie.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Comunque meritato.
> 
> Hanno battuto il PSG di Neymar, Messi e Mbappè
> Il Chelsea campione uscente
> ...



Eh appunto, Bayern escluso, hanno eliminato tutte le ultime finaliste.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

Real l'ammazza inglesi.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ora Cassano riparlerà di cu… di Ancelotti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Maggio 2022)

Carletto che si pappa le prime due della premier, champions meritata


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Carletto che si pappa le prime due della premier, champions meritata



Le prime tre, dimentichi il Chelsea.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Maggio 2022)

CARLO MAGNO


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Voglio vedere se riusciranno a non dare il pallone d’oro a Benzema.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> CARLO MAGNO



Il migliore nel gestire gli uomini.


----------



## babsodiolinter (28 Maggio 2022)

Avrei fatto la maglia "14 tenevi mbapè"


----------



## gabri65 (28 Maggio 2022)

"You'll never trombati alone".

Grande Real. La 7^ è salva.

E qui dentro Carletto è stato schifato. Roba da pazzi. Ma pazzi furiosi proprio.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Klopp comunque sta iniziando a perdere un po’ troppe finali. 


Questa avrebbe dovuto vincerla. Il Real era battibile ed il Liverpool in teoria aveva più esperienza, più atletismo e più motivazioni per portarla a casa. Invece per affossarli sono bastati un paio di lampi madrileni.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2022)

Voglio sperare che chi si preoccupa del fatto che ci hanno doppiati, sia ben consapevole che nessuno li prenderà mai.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se riusciranno a non dare il pallone d’oro a Benzema.


Eh purtroppo ci sono i mondiali, andrà a uno della squadra campione del mondo, poi se li rivince la Francia sicuro lo danno lui al 100%


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che chi si preoccupa del fatto che ci hanno doppiati, sia ben consapevole che nessuno li prenderà mai.



Beh noi siamo doppiati. Ok, ma I gobbi che dovrebbero dire?


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che chi si preoccupa del fatto che ci hanno doppiati, sia ben consapevole che nessuno li prenderà mai.


Si infatti, ora che noi arriviamo a 14 questi saranno già alla 35esima come minimo


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Eh purtroppo ci sono i mondiali, andrà a uno della squadra campione del mondo, poi se li rivince la Francia sicuro lo danno lui al 100%



Se non erro il mondiale non sarà considerato. Le votazioni avverranno prima.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Si infatti, ora che noi arriviamo a 14 questi saranno già alla 35esima come minimo



Non importa. In Italia la CL è stata roba nostra è così deve essere sempre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Pensate come sarà felice Ronalda. 

Da quando ha lasciato credendosi più forte di tutto e anche più importante del Real, quante Champions hanno vinto?


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

che bella vita Bale...il Real lo strapaga e lui da anni esiste solo nel Galles


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2022)

ancelotti che rivince la champions nell'anniversario di manchester 2003. 

son contenta per lui, se lo merita. 

spiaze per il liverpool, trombati sia in champions che in campionato proprio all'ultimo.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non erro il mondiale non sarà considerato. Le votazioni avverranno prima.


Questo non lo sapevo, fosse così se non lo vince lui è veramente uno scandalo


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

Lo state sentendo Sabatini su Canale 5?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Lo state sentendo Sabatini su Canale 5?



Che dice?


----------



## ARKANA (29 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non importa. In Italia la CL è stata roba nostra è così deve essere sempre.


Quelli sicuro, infatti delle melme e dei ladri non ho minimamente paura sul fatto che possano anche solo lontanamente avvicinarsi a noi


----------



## bmb (29 Maggio 2022)

In ogni caso il Liverpool mi ha impressionato per come giocano la palla, con la velocità con cui lo fanno e con la qualità tecnica che ci mettono. Purtroppo siamo ancora lontani anni luce da certi livelli


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Quelli sicuro, infatti delle melme e dei ladri non ho minimamente paura sul fatto che possano anche solo lontanamente avvicinarsi a noi



Ladri e falsi onesti non meritano di stare nella elite del calcio mondiale.


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


Grande Carletto. È l'anno dei milanisti. Felice per te, congratulazioni!


----------



## Rudi84 (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere se riusciranno a non dare il pallone d’oro a Benzema.


Infatti lo daranno a dollarumma


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


L'anno prossimo allunghiamo su sti sfigati


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Maggio 2022)

Benzema che lascia a Marcelo il privilegio di alzare la Coppa. Bel gesto!


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (29 Maggio 2022)

Va anche detto che il Liverpool avrebbe meritato il pareggio secondo me... in ogni caso Carletto è il miglior allenatore attualmente in circolazione e tra i più forti di sempre, la mano si è vista in questo Real Madrid ha portato esperienza e carattere vincente ad una squadra che proprio quest'anno stava iniziando a ricostruire!!

Forza Ancelotti vecchio cuore rossonero SEMPRE


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


Chiunque batta il Liverpool in una finale è ben accetto, ma si gode di più se a farlo è Carletto (va che v'ho fatto la rima! )!


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

Liverpool ha giocato meglio oggi ma ha avuto un percorso più agevole nella fase finale, al contrario il Real ha dovuto passare partitoni prima e oggi male
vediamo se ora si romperà qualcosa nel ciclo dei reds


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

Che falso


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

Ancelotti:

"Non ho mai visto nessuno vincere senza fortuna"


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Infatti lo daranno a dollarumma



In effetti non hai tutti i torti, la sua papera ha cambiato la storia della champions del Real. Senza quella fesseria oggi staremmo raccontando altro.


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2022)

Il discorso su Ancelotti non lo condivido.
Oggi devono alzare una statua a Courtois.
E oggi hanno giocato molto male. ok che una finale non va giocata ma va vinta (avrei preferito non vedere uno dei più belli primi tempi della nostra storia a Istanbul e poi vincere quella finale che fare calcio champagne e poi andare a casa senza la coppa) ma oggi è stato tutto "difesa e contropiede con Vinicius e Benzema".
Il real ha fatto 2 tiri su tutta la partita.
Con il primo c'è stato il gol annullato a Benzema.
Con il secondo c'è stato il gol di Vinicius.

Tifavo Real per non essere agganciati dal Liverpool a 7 CL... Ma non ho visto nulla di eccezionale da parte del Real.
Brutta partita. Meno male che il Liverpool ha provato a giocarla.


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

il goal vittoria a noi in Serie A l'avrebbero annullato al VAR per fuorigioco considerato attivo di Benzema


----------



## Andris (29 Maggio 2022)

stanno facendo vedere le immagini su canale5 degli incidenti fuori
che degrado

#ceferinout con migliaia di tweet

dopo blatter e platin, può andare sul podio di quelli incollati al potere

con la faccia scura a dare la coppa e stringere la mano a Perez...ridicolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2022)

grande re carlo, unico.
liverpool sconfitto in finale fa sempre godere, soprattutto se merita.


----------



## Tobi (29 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che dice?



In studio Alberto Brandi dice: Carlo dopo questa sera è l'unico ad aver vinto 6 Champions, 2 da giocatore e 4 da allenatore, risponde Sabatini: E ricordiamo che Mourinho che anche lui l'anno scorso come Ancelotti era dato come allenatore bollito, quest anno ha vinto. Ma io dico la gente dice le cose perché le pensa davvero o perché qualcuno lo impone?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In studio Alberto Brandi dice: Carlo dopo questa sera è l'unico ad aver vinto 6 Champions, 2 da giocatore e 4 da allenatore, risponde Sabatini: E ricordiamo che Mourinho che anche lui l'anno scorso come Ancelotti era dato come allenatore bollito, quest anno ha vinto. Ma io dico la gente dice le cose perché le pensa davvero o perché qualcuno lo impone?



Le dice perché è una m… interista che rosica.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Zenos (29 Maggio 2022)

Alla faccia dei gobbi... com'è che dicevano?un maiale non può allenare...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In studio Alberto Brandi dice: Carlo dopo questa sera è l'unico ad aver vinto 6 Champions, 2 da giocatore e 4 da allenatore, risponde Sabatini: E ricordiamo che Mourinho che anche lui l'anno scorso come Ancelotti era dato come allenatore bollito, quest anno ha vinto. Ma io dico la gente dice le cose perché le pensa davvero o perché qualcuno lo impone?



Il paragone con Mourinho l'ho visto pure in alcuni commenti nei trend twitter. Sti romanisti son tutti scoppiati, incredibile come si siano esaltati per sta roba. Paragonare la champion alla conference league, imbarazzante.


----------



## Giek (29 Maggio 2022)

Nel 2007 eravamo a 7 coppe con il Real a 2 sole lunghezze. Oggi veniamo doppiati e nel cielo vediamo la sagoma di Uccello Rosso. Che caxxo di fine abbiamo fatto…


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2022)

Grande Carlo!
"_*Abbiamo giocatori esperti e umili e giocatori molto giovani che imparano da loro*"._

Che diceva Maldini a riguardo? Le squadre vincenti non si costruiscono mettendo insieme le figurine, anche le nostre grandi vittorie sono sempre nate da questo, basti ricordare certe interviste di Sheva, Gattuso etc..


----------



## Shmuk (29 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In studio Alberto Brandi dice: Carlo dopo questa sera è l'unico ad aver vinto 6 Champions, 2 da giocatore e 4 da allenatore, risponde Sabatini: E ricordiamo che Mourinho che anche lui l'anno scorso come Ancelotti era dato come allenatore bollito, quest anno ha vinto. Ma io dico la gente dice le cose perché le pensa davvero o perché qualcuno lo impone?



Bé se non bolliti avevano perso parecchiio smalto... poi la vita è imprevedibile, anche se nel caso di Ancelotti bisogna dire che il Real è un animale da Champions anche senza il suo pregiato tocco.


----------



## Maravich49 (29 Maggio 2022)

Re Carlo


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> neanche esultano più alcuni...come i gobbi con lo scudetto...


Quello che ho detto a mio fratello juventino a fine partita:"Questi festeggiano la Champions come voi festeggiate gli scudetti".


----------



## Freddy Manson (29 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio o il livello di gioia del Real quando vince una CL è ormai pari a quello della Juve al nono scudetto di fila?
> 
> Comunque contento per Ancelotti, veniva dato per bollito, come diavolo fa un allenatore a bollire? Mica corre!
> 
> ...


Dopo la Settima mi dicevo: "Dai, dai, che la decima la vinciamo prima noi, dai!".

Povero illuso che ero


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

ma ha fatto il triplete il Real?


----------



## unbreakable (29 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma ha fatto il triplete il Real?


ha vinto supercoppa, liga e champion's league

la coppetta l'ha vinta il betis siviglia


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ha vinto supercoppa, liga e champion's league
> 
> la coppetta l'ha vinta il betis siviglia


e quindi? quando è cosi è considerato triplete o no?


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (29 Maggio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il real ha vinto l'ennesima champion cazzeggiando in pratica. Non si sono manco impegnati, giochicchiavano proprio. Klopp grande allenatore, ma alla fine raccoglie veramente poco e niente di quel che ha seminato. Quante finali ha perso?


sembrava che non impegnavano, ma era tattica il rallentare, non poteva reggere il ritmo del Liverpool, Ancelotti maestro


----------



## unbreakable (29 Maggio 2022)

ieri guardavo la aprtita ocn amici..qualcuno mi diceva dominio loserpool..io rispondevo guardate che basta un'azione fatta bene, per far svoltare la partita..ormai ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste partite dove una squadra fa un bel gioco e gli altri segnano..quindi onore al liverpool? ma per carità devono socntare tutta la fortuna avuta con noi ad istanbul..a proposito la prossima finale si farà proprio ad istanbul ..che sia l'anno buono per prendersi una rivincita? 

real si è messo in tasca la premier gli emiri del psg e tutta l'uefa..sarebbe da festeggiare per una settimana questa champion's dopo migliaia di chiacchiere sulla squadr dei sogni di parigi e sullo "strapotere" della premier..è arrivato il real e gli altri si sono dovuti inchinare

ovviamente carletto da reggiolo , quello bollito, è solo l'allenatore più vincente della storia della champion's league..una nostra leggenda sia come calciatore che come allenatore..se lo merita carletto nostro..
e tutti gli altri possono solo star muti


----------



## unbreakable (29 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e quindi? quando è cosi è considerato triplete o no?


per me sì..in fondo sono tre trofei nella stssa annata..


----------



## uolfetto (29 Maggio 2022)

Devo ammettere che io Ancelotti lo davo per bollito dopo che era finito all'Everton. Ero rimasto mo!ti sorpreso quando l'ha chiamato il Real, e invece ha fatto un ritorno clamoroso.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grazie al gol di Vinicius e ad uno straordinario Courtois, il Real Madrid batte il Liverpool e si aggiudica la Champions League 2021/2022. Carlo Ancelotti nella storia: è la quarta Champions in carriera. Record assoluto. Per il Real Madrid è la quattordicesima Champions.


Grande Carletto, forse per l'ottava dovremmo farci un pensierino  (ma chissa quando avremo una squadra di sole stelle senza strisce..)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che il Real quest’anno iniziava la ricostruzione.
> 
> Han ceduto i due centrali, tra i quali el gran capitan. E invece ha fatto il double. Pazzesco.


Mi ricorda noi nel 94, senza tutti e tre gli olandesi in un sol colpo, tutti ci davano per spacciati e invece per la prima volta nella storia delle italiane arriva l'accoppiata champions-scudetto. Sono cose che solo i grandissimi allenatori fanno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ieri guardavo la aprtita ocn amici..qualcuno mi diceva dominio loserpool..io rispondevo guardate che basta un'azione fatta bene, per far svoltare la partita..ormai ne ho viste a bizzeffe di queste partite dove una squadra fa un bel gioco e gli altri segnano..quindi onore al liverpool? ma per carità devono socntare tutta la fortuna avuta con noi ad istanbul..a proposito la prossima finale si farà proprio ad istanbul ..che sia l'anno buono per prendersi una rivincita?
> 
> real si è messo in tasca la premier gli emiri del psg e tutta l'uefa..sarebbe da festeggiare per una settimana questa champion's dopo migliaia di chiacchiere sulla squadr dei sogni di parigi e sullo "strapotere" della premier..è arrivato il real e gli altri si sono dovuti inchinare
> 
> ...


Ma sai che penso non sia proprio un caso che allenatori come Klopp e Guardiola così spesso si ritrovino a perdere partite dominate? C'è anche il fattore fortuna ma in queste partite secche la furbizia e la freddezza valgono più del bel gioco


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> In studio Alberto Brandi dice: Carlo dopo questa sera è l'unico ad aver vinto 6 Champions, 2 da giocatore e 4 da allenatore, risponde Sabatini: E ricordiamo che Mourinho che anche lui l'anno scorso come Ancelotti era dato come allenatore bollito, quest anno ha vinto. Ma io dico la gente dice le cose perché le pensa davvero o perché qualcuno lo impone?



Ho sentito anche io il delirio di Sabatini.

A parte che il 99,9% degli allenatori vorrebbe essere bollito come Ancelotti e cioè andare ad allenare il club più glorioso del mondo. Son proprio 2 situazioni imparagonabili. Mourinho è sorpassato soprattutto per il tipo del calcio che propone che è proprio superato.

Ancelotti probabilmente ha pagato il fatto di non essersi fermato qualche tempo accettando panchine rischiose come Napoli ed Everton. Ma sulle sue doti ci sono pochi dubbi.

Se mi si dice che questo Real aveva meno aspettative ed era meno forte rispetto a quello di Zidane e del primo Ancelotti gli dò ragione, ho scritto che in realtà stanno rifondando e quest'anno con gli addi almeno di Bale e Marcelo continueranno la ricostruzione. Ma questo discorso non c'entra con Ancelotti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Grande Carletto, forse per l'ottava dovremmo farci un pensierino  (ma chissa quando avremo una squadra di sole stelle senza strisce..)


Adesso arriva Carcarlo Pravettoni con l'uccello rosso che si impenna e vedrai che giocatori ti porta


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda noi nel 94, senza tutti e tre gli olandesi in un sol colpo, tutti ci davano per spacciati e invece per la prima volta nella storia delle italiane arriva l'accoppiata champions-scudetto. Sono cose che solo i grandissimi allenatori fanno.



Tra l'altro Ancelotti allena da quasi 30 anni. A mia memoria non ricordo nessun allenatore che è rimasto così ad alti livelli per così tanto tempo. Ricordo che la prima semifinale di champions l'ha giocata nel '99. Una vita fa. Trapattoni è stato molto longevo ma i suoi trofei internazionali li ha vinti in un decennio. Ancelotti ha vinto trofei internazionali in 3 decadi diverse: 2000 -10 - 20. 

Infine: se vince la supercoppa supera Guardiola e con 4 diventerebbe il più vincente anche in questo trofeo.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma sai che penso non sia proprio un caso che allenatori come Klopp e Guardiola così spesso si ritrovino a perdere partite dominate? C'è anche il fattore fortuna ma in queste partite secche la furbizia e la freddezza valgono più del bel gioco


sicuramente , fortuna è asoslutamente riduttivo..tra l'altro questi allenatori sono bravissimi ad attaccare, ma per me hanno lacune a fare la fase difensiva perchè non sono abituati..mentre un allenatore italiano, la prepara molto meglio perchè sa benissimo quanto la difesa sia fondamentale in queste partite da dentro o fuori (per quello che posso capirne io di tattica ovvero poco e niente )
però è una coonsiderazione che volevo aggiungere..il famoso "sacrificio" per vincere è una dote che pochi allenatori hanno senza ovviamente perdere attitudine alla vittoria..come dice maldini in italia siamo la patria della difesa..non klopp o guardiola ma in italia e questo ancelotti lo ha unito al talento dei suoi giocatori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sicuramente , fortuna è asoslutamente riduttivo..tra l'altro questi allenatori sono bravissimi ad attaccare, ma per me hanno lacune a fare la fase difensiva perchè non sono abituati..mentre un allenatore italiano, la prepara molto meglio perchè sa benissimo quanto la difesa sia fondamentale in queste partite da dentro o fuori (per quello che posso capirne io di tattica ovvero poco e niente )
> però è una coonsiderazione che volevo aggiungere..il famoso "sacrificio" per vincere è una dote che pochi allenatori hanno senza ovviamente perdere attitudine alla vittoria..come dice maldini in italia siamo la patria della difesa..non klopp o guardiola ma in italia e questo ancelotti lo ha unito al talento dei suoi giocatori


Carlo ha l'umiltà di arretrare in certi momenti perché sa bene che se ti metti a pressare alto contro una squadra inglese, soprattutto a inizio partita, subisci due o tre gol nei primi 20 minuti. Oltretutto la spinta del Liverpool nella prima metà nel primo tempo, col pressing e il recupero alto della sfera, non ce l'ha nessuno. E infatti all'inizio il Real è partito con un atteggiamento un po' più passivo, con una linea difensiva bassa.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Se Donnarumma è top mondo il portiere del real cosa è?

Sbugiardato a tutti i livelli il modigliani.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2022)

Ah , Cassano oggi che dice?
Ne avesse presa mezza.

Inter ingiocabile , Ancelotti culo.
2/2.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se Donnarumma è top mondo il portiere del real cosa è?
> 
> Sbugiardato a tutti i livelli il modigliani.



Ci son portieri che ti fanno vincere le champions e portieri che te le fanno perdere (e si arrampicano sugli specchi per negare l'evidenza).


----------



## diavolo (29 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Ancelotti allena da quasi 30 anni. A mia memoria non ricordo nessun allenatore che è rimasto così ad alti livelli per così tanto tempo. Ricordo che la prima semifinale di champions l'ha giocata nel '99. Una vita fa. Trapattoni è stato molto longevo ma i suoi trofei internazionali li ha vinti in un decennio. Ancelotti ha vinto trofei internazionali in 3 decadi diverse: 2000 -10 - 20.
> 
> Infine: se vince la supercoppa supera Guardiola e con 4 diventerebbe il più vincente anche in questo trofeo.


Penso che supercoppa UEFA e mondiale per club siano solo una formalità per il Real.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Maggio 2022)




----------



## ILMAGO (29 Maggio 2022)

La vera domanda è perché sia partita la canzone pioli is on fire subito dopo il triplice fischio ahah


----------



## -Lionard- (29 Maggio 2022)

Felicissimo per Carletto che ancora una volta ha smentito i critici e gli scettici con un altro trionfo. Godo soprattutto pensando ad una tifoseria abituata a Reja, Mazzari e Sarri che lo aveva attaccato pure sul piano personale arrivando ad esaltare "il lavoro straordinario" di Gattuso pur di denigrarlo (quello che poi ha detto di no ad Ibra che è venuto da noi a risollevarci).

Sul Liverpool faccio notare che contro le altre 3 della top 4 della Premier (Manchester City, Chelsea e Tottenham) ha ottenuto 0 vittorie, che ha vinto le 2 coppe ai rigori e che pure contro l'Inter aveva dominato al ritorno ma alla fine aveva perso. Klopp è il migliore ma a volte si diventa schiavi di certi estremismi. Il numero 9 di livello ti aiuta a concretizzare quanto crei e segna quando la squadra è in giornata no. Il City è corso ai ripari con Haaland, il Liverpool farebbe bene a farci un pensiero.


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Maggio 2022)

Non ho mai capito come un allenatore possa essere bollito. Per non essere bollito, un allenatore, deve vincere ogni anno? Buh giusto per capire, perché nessuno vince ogni anno. Poi fa ridere dare del bollito a uno che è tra i più vincenti di sempre. Se poi con le rose dell'Everton o del Napoli avrebbe dovuto vincere qualcosa, allora mi sa che qualcuno ha sopravvalutato (troppo) le due squadre.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Maggio 2022)

Non l'ho vista perchè ero via ma sono felicissimo e in fondo me l'aspettavo. Anno magico per milanisti fan e non solo


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Maggio 2022)

Chissà De Laurentis che l'ha mandato via da Napoli per Gattuso


----------

